# Savegames sichern



## PF81 (29. September 2013)

Hallo, 

will die Woche ne SSD einbauen. Jetzige Platte soll dann formatiert als zweites Laufwerk dienen. 

Da ich ne umfangreiche Steamsammlung habe ist nun die Frage was ich mit den Savegames mache. Gibts da ein nettes Programm was mir die Arbeit abnimmt oder muss ich alles "per Hand" sichern?

Wie schauts mit Uplay, Origin und Diablo 3 aus? Kann man da auch einfach die Ordnern kopieren?

Besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (29. September 2013)

Kopier doch einfach den Steam Ordner.... dann auf dem neuen System die "Client.Registry.blob" Löschen und Steam Starten.
Ich meine die meisten Spiele Speichern eh in der Cloud.

Zu der Frage ob dies bei Origin auch geht. Ja.

Battlefield 3 Ordner verschieben – so geht’s! | battlefieldblog.de


----------



## Shona (29. September 2013)

Ich glaube du suchst das hier GameSave Manager: Download den es gibt ca. 20 verschiedene Orte wo die Savegames abgelegt werden siehe dazu hier Steam Game Save Locations - Steam Users' Forums

@ R4Z0R1911
Es stimmt schon das die meisten in der Cloud speichern aber eben nicht alle (siehe Link) 
Deshalb müsste er alle anderen Orte erstmal suchen und diese Savegames ebenfalls sichern. Wieso sollte man das aber tun wenn es ein Programm gibt das dies für einen Macht.


----------



## Stueppi (29. September 2013)

Steam, Uplay, Origin, Diablo3 und Konsorte die alle einen Onlinezwang vorraussetzen Speichern deine Savegames auch Online.


----------



## Hiazu (29. September 2013)

ich kopier mir bei sowas immer den kompletten Dokumente Ordner von Windows, dazu noch den SavedGames Ordner.
Dann beginnt der aufwendige Teil und zwar den AppData Ordner nach den letzten SaveGames zu durchsuchen und diese zu sichern.

Damit solltest du ungefähr 98% der Savegames gesichert haben, mir gehen leider auch immer wieder ein paar durch die Lappen.


Warum gibts bei Windows eigentlich keinen einheitlichen Ordner für Savegames? Das wäre mal ne tolle Innovation


----------



## PF81 (30. September 2013)

GameSave Manager hört sich fantastisch an! Genau sowas meine ich.

Steam speichert nicht alles in der Cloud, bei manchen musste ich sie auch ausstellen. Kam ab und an mal zu Fehlern wo mir dann ältere Speicherstände geladen wurden (Borderlands 2 z.B.).

Dann bin ich mal gespannt ob ich mit dem Programm alle Stände erwische. 

Besten Dank für den Tip!


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern da wurden Savefiles im spiele Ordner abgelegt. Mir geht das mittlerweile total aufen keks, jedes Spiel baut sich irgendwo im Dokumente und Einstellungen ordner nen eigenen Ordner, natürlich sagen die Spiele nie wo genau der Ordner ist, oder wie er heißt und welches Format die Savegames haben. Möglicherweise sind die Dateien dann auch noch in versteckten Ordnern und so weiter. Warum machen die das? Weils einfacher ist?


----------



## PF81 (4. Oktober 2013)

Also SaveGame Manager ist übelst geil. Alles an Games und deren Verzeichnisse gefunden. Bei manchen Sachen hätte ich ja lange suchen können.  Bin mal gespannt ob die Wiederherstellung genauso problemlos läuft wie das sichern. Also bisher nur zu empfehlen das Programm.


----------

